# HMD Backwash /William C Farrell



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys has any one come across a picture of the drifter Backwash as she was in Grimsby or as she was called in Hull William C Farrell She then became Morven Hill WK83
Any help greatly appreciated
LL590


----------

